# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Incontinentie

## abIvy

ik zou graag een forum willen starten over incontinentie. Wat betekent voor je. Welke ingrepen dit heeft in je leven en hoe je er mee om gaat. Wat doktoren allemaal wel en niet voor je kunnen betekenen en bv therapieën ect.

----------


## Leontien

We hebben wel een gebruikersgroep voor mensen die incontinent zijn http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...php?groupid=29. Ik moet wel eerlijk zeggen dat deze nog niet erg op gang is gekomen. Je zou deze wel actief kunnen maken door enkele onderwerpen er te plaatsen. Als je daarbij hulp nodig hebt kun je mij benaderen.

Om een nieuw forum aan te maken dienen er minimaal 25 post over dat onderwerp te gaan en dan zou dat gaan over blaasproblemen. Je kunt wel een bericht plaatsen bij de rubriek Lever, nieren en blaas http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...splay.php?f=61 Je kunt er dan al je vragen en opmerkingen in kwijt. Op die manier kun je het onderwerp ook onder de aandacht brengen.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## ppolleke

Beste, ppolleke zegt dat je natuurlijk 'altijd' je bekkenbodemspieren moet trainen (mannen ook.. je zal versteld staan).. maar TVT (Tension-free Vaginal Tape) + uptoscopie heeft een zeer goed resultaat.. vooral voor plotse drukken maar blijkt ook bij veel vrouwen een groot succes gedurende de ganse dag bij gewone bewegingen en langer ophouden vd urine.

Groeten ppolleke

----------

